# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs [مؤشر] من (تصميمى)  مؤشر الاموال الساخنه  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## metastock_1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساء الخير 
هدا المؤشر يقوم بالتعرف على  دخول الاموال الساخنه للسوق 
وهده الاموال هى القادره على رفع السوق باتجاه صاعد 
وهدا المؤشر يصلح للمستثمرين  
وايضا يخبرك بلحظة خروج هده الاموال من السوق 
المؤشر هو الدى في الاسفل باسم سيولة الهوامير 
المؤشر يعمل على برنامج الميتاستوك

----------


## metastock_1

الخط الازرق يتفاعل مع القوه الشرائيه بالارتفاع 
والخط البنى يتفاعل مع قوى البيع بالانخفاض 
والبارات الخضراء هى كميات الشراء
والبارات الحمراء كميات البيع

----------


## metastock_1

من اشارات الدخول شراء
عندما تكون المتوسطات بالخط الابيض والاسود قريبه من خط الصفر
والخط الازرق في الاسفل فان هناك حالة ترقب للانفجار الكمى الدى يمثله البارات الخضراء وزيادة طولها 
بحيث يقوم المؤشر الازرق بالارتفاع فوق المتوسطات مصاحبا للارتفاع فى السعر 
ويتم الدخول مباشره في هده الحاله. 
اما اشارة الخروج فتتم عند نزول المؤشر الازرق تحت الخط المتوسط الاسود وانخفاض البارات الخضراء
وزيادة البارات الحمراء وانخفاض المتوسطات.

----------


## metastock_1

نرحب باى استفسار عن المؤشر

----------


## kemoo10

ده ف فوركس ولا انت تتكلم عن ايه
وبيشتغل ع ميتا ترايدر

----------


## metastock_1

> ده ف فوركس ولا انت تتكلم عن ايه
> وبيشتغل ع ميتا ترايدر

 المؤشر يعمل على برنامج الميتاستوك الشهير
المخصص للتحليل الفنى للاسهم

----------


## metastock_1

> ده ف فوركس ولا انت تتكلم عن ايه
> وبيشتغل ع ميتا ترايدر

 المؤشر يعمل على برنامج الميتاستوك الشهير
المخصص للتحليل الفنى للاسهم

----------


## metastock_1

وهناك من يستخدم الميتاستوك على العملات بطريقه لااعرفها

----------


## metastock_1

يبدو ان موضوعى في القسم الخاطى 
ارجو من المشرفين نقله للقسم المناسب

----------


## fazoo

شكرا لك اخى الكريم
لكن اين المؤشر؟

----------


## metastock_1

> شكرا لك اخى الكريم
> لكن اين المؤشر؟

 سأرفعه في اقرب فرصه إن شاء الله

----------


## metastock_1

تحميل الملف   تحميل المؤشر من الرابط في الاعلى 
بعد التحميل على سطح المكتب فك الضغط
ثم  ضع المؤشر في مجلد جديد 
ثم من برنامج الميتاستوك اعمل استيراد ثم سوف تجده في قائمة المؤشرات 
بإسم السيوله الساخنه
وشكرا    تنتهى صلاحية المؤشر في  2015/11/11

----------


## mr.option

شكرا على مجهودك

----------


## 4X Trader

شكرا اخي صاحب الموضوع 
لم اجد رابط تحميل المؤشر

----------


## MAJEDALMALKI

شكرا

----------


## aziz1122

كيف النتائج مع هذا الموشر

----------

